# Help with training please



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello, 

I jut got a 10 week old puppy and he is being an absolute nightmare. 

He started off fine, being happy in his crate and coming out and peeing every 40 minutes HOWEVER when he comes out and i place him on the pad he refuses to pee there and will instead run toward something else to pee there and I have no idea what to do. I dont want to just hold him there but what else can I do? 

Thank You!!!


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh he also has peed in his crate once (after 10 mins) and I have no idea why. Have i been giving him too much water?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Water should be given freely, he is a young puppy, sometimes they will go in the crate. Never yell at the puppy , clean it up, keep a close eye on him, and be consistent and patient.


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

when he is in his xpen he will pee everywhere despite the fact that his potty where i ahve been telling him to go is. 

i am stressed....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I would line the x pen all over with pee pad, or newspaper(mine would shred the paper)?He has to go on the pad or paper then. After a while, remove one pad, then another until there is only one. Every time you see him go on the pad Praise Praise praise!!! They have to get the concept... If I pee on the pad, mom will be happy!! Dogs like to please. As I said he's young, it will take awhile, take a deep breath, be consistent and patient!


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

thank you so much deborah for all your help. 

i was just wondering if that method works because my breeder specifically told me to only use one corner so I am so confused at the moment


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Furbabies Mom had a good suggestion - to train mine, the X-pen contained a bed, water, food, and the rest was completely lined with pads so that's where she had to go. After she started to develop a habit of going on the pad, I removed one pad at a time to make the area smaller. I also made sure the X-pen set up was very close to where I was going to be keeping the pads permanently so she got into the habit of going in that room as well.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

All dogs are different, I tried this with my first and it worked! The other two would pee where the first one went, so there was no problem there.I've has several Malts and Yorkies, through out my life and all but the three I have now,were trained to go outside. This group, I wanted to pad train, and I watched The trainer Victoria Stillwell do the eliminating pads. I tried it with Violet and she got it. Laurel(my second Maltese) peed where Violet went, and Hardy( my third) always pees where the girls go. I'm about to add my fourth, (a 12 week Malt) on Tuesday so I'm sure that I'll be back to pee pad training 
Again. Your puppy will eventually be trained, do you think that I would have 4 fluffs if they were impossible to train? LOL. Good luck!!!


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello! 

I am currently going through training and i think he sort of knows where he is going ebcause he has done it right before? HOwever, I am quite concerned that he is now peeing for attention and he also doesnt pee on schedule like what most guides say... 

oh man i am going through **** but i think i am also slightly over-nervous


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok everyone so sorry for the hassle this is my final question before I stop bugging everyone and start contributng when I get Arthur's training down like a pro  

Do you think it is okay to indoor and outdoor train them at the same time? What I mean by that is when I am home I will crate train him and take him in and out to the garden and then wehn I cant watch him/at night I use the paper training method recommended above by furbabies mom? 

I read animal planet and they said it was too confusing but I've also read other users here say that they've done it without a problem?

THANK YOU


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine were either trained outside only or pee pads. Mine that are pee pad trained will also go while outside, but not trained to let me know when they have to go out. I think there are some here, that their dogs are trained to go out or pee pad.


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

What I basically want to do is set up a schedule and when I am home I will take him out every 2 hours or whenever he appears that he needs to go. Then if I am at uni I will use the paper covered floor method? I am not sure this weeks... 

This forum is a life saver


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Nicolen412, gratz on your new pup.  I think all puppies are nightmares. They are horrid, blood sucking little creatures that rip you to shreds with their teeth and tiny claws, they poop and pee all over your house and things and they have this piercing bark and yulp that will make your ears bleed.

They are awesome.  The puppy stage will pass. Some things I want to mention to ease your mind. Puppies don't follow a schedule (at least, at first). You are going to have pee on places you don't want it, and poop as well. I recommend making a complete idiot of yourself when they pee or poop where you want. Seriously, you have to catch them in the act and tell them how utterly wonderful they are! This worked so well with my latest puppy, Tucker.

Eventually they will follow a schedule. It does take some time, and I would not expect it to start to regulate until around 5-6 months of age. Sometimes it happens sooner and if it does that is utterly awesome!

As for that crap about your puppy holding potty for one hour longer than how many months old they are-yea that doesn't work. Puppies also potty in their crates a lot at first. Sometimes they want so badly to be out that they work themselves into a frenzy and end up peeing everywhere (that's what Tucker always did). So just prepare yourself by expecting it, it's better that way and it too, will get better 

Your schedule of every two hours is great, I would stick with it. He might actually need to go every one hour at this age. When we brought Tucker home, I started with every one hour and went to every two once he was able to hold it longer. They will, eventually learn when to potty.

Keep in mind they have terribly weak bladders and will have accidents and sometimes, as my vet says, will simply forget. There were times where Tucker would pee in the middle of playing and look back at his rear like, 'What was that!?'

I really think it's best to stick with one method, especially at first, either potty outside, or potty on the pads. Many of the forum members prefer potty on the pad for puppies as they don't have all their shots yet and they prefer not to take the risk of exposing them to parvo, distemper... ect.

I trained my dogs to go outside and I use to be opposed to pad training but the more I've learned- I realize sometimes pad training is an awesome thing. Who wants to go out in the pouring rain or a blizzard to pee? Certainly not me, and certainly not my dogs. My older dog had to potty so bad yesterday and it was pouring buckets  he ran to the yard, and then back inside, he ended up holding it for so long that I would have preferred he knew to pee on a pad-as holding it too long can lead to bladder infections.

I don't know about you, but I can't stand it when I have to pee really bad.

And for your breeder telling you just to use one corner of the playpen, I think you'll learn to take ALL advice with a grain of salt. Not everything works for all dogs and there is no strict rulebook to go by. If lining the playpen area with potty pads works to get the puppy the idea that, the pads are the way to go, then it is the right thing to do.

This is a great forum  I hope you share some pictures with us soon!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I cover a 2x4 pen with pee pads. I walk my dog to that pen and stand and wait for 2 minutes. If they do not go, they come out and go back in the crate for 10-15 minutes. Then I try again. When the dog does potty in the pen, I praise and treat after opening the pen and releasing the dog. The dog quickly learns the faster they potty, the faster the pen opens. I never leave my dog with free access to a pee pad.


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh my I am confused for now HAHA. Do you all think it would be a good idea to hire a dog trainer or would that be a bit of a waste of money? This guy charges about $380 for a 1.5 hour session ....


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

nicolen412 said:


> What I basically want to do is set up a schedule and when I am home I will take him out every 2 hours or whenever he appears that he needs to go. Then if I am at uni I will use the paper covered floor method? I am not sure this weeks...
> 
> This forum is a life saver


 I just trained Pipper to go strictly outdoors right from the time I got him and this was in the middle of winter too. I took him out every half hour at first so he didn't have the opportunity to have an accident and then as he got older I increased the time. I think for starting out, 2 hours might be too long. I had always heard its easier to teach them what you want them to do if you don't give them the chance to have accidents. I found housebreaking was easier than I ever could have imagined, or maybe I just got lucky. :aktion033:


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

We were taking our pup outside at first but after information from this site and the vet, we decided for now (with winter approaching soon & me going back to work) that we will focus on pee pads and wait to do outside in the spring when she's older. She's 3 months old right now. She's confined to the living room (we have gates up) when we are home & with her. She has two potty pads out.. it's a small room. We take her frequently to the pee pads. When she successfully potties she gets a Cheerio. The Cheerios are what do it for her. She absolutely loves them. We had issues at first with her pooing under the kitchen table (before the gates arrived), but since she's confined to one room she will poop on the pads 100% of the time. Peeing on the other hand has been more of a challenge because she can sprinkle when she's playing and gets excited. We put her straight on the pee pad first thing in the morning (even if she's wet her crate - she also has a pee pad in there because she will pee in the morning before she wakes us up), every 15-20 minutes during playtime, before going into her xpen if we are going somewhere (even though she has a pad in there too), after she wakes from a nap, after drinking... ALL THE TIME! LOL She still has accidents but it is getting better. I have noticed lately she responds with excitement when I say, "Do you need to go potty?" she bounces everywhere and wants me to go to the pad with her. Just keep going and be consitant. It will all be worth it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

House Training Puppies & Dogs. Easy Steps to Potty Training


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

thank you all. also could anyone tell me how to post photos of the pup


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

It sounds like you have already gotten some incredible wisdom today. The main thing I can offer you is that we've all been there ~ it's a challenge. But PLEASE, PLEASE don't get so hung up on training etc that you forget to merely enjoy your puppy. HAVE FUN!!!! If you are all business and stress, your little guy will surely pick up on that and respond in kind.


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

HELLO, 


just a quick update, arthur is now way more silent at night and sleeps through until about 7.45am !! YAAYER but I am still having issues between attemtping to realise when he needs to pee vs. sniffing around for fun AND HE HAS DONE 2 POTTIES OUTSIDE !!!! He doesnt go that frequently though but I took him to the vet and she says there is nothing to worry about so I suppose I will not worry!! 


thank you so much for all your help


----------

